# Who are you most disappointed with so far this year?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Note - this is not my opinion, but just reasons to be disappointed at the following people:

T-Mac: Disappointed that he's injured

Rafer: Disappointed that he's injured, and has yet to show that he's capable of being our full time starting PG

Yao: Disappointed that he can't carry the team with T-Mac out

Juwan: Disappointed that he still can't rebound

Stro: Disappointed that he's got such great talent but can't even play better than Juwan right now

DA: Disappointed that he's contributed so little to the team so far

Wesley: Disappointed that his crap *** shooting has probably costs us games this year

JVG: Disappointed that he can't figure out a way to get this team to run a proper offense without T-Mac

Deke: Disappointed that he really does look like Grandpa Deke on the court now

CD: Disappointed that his offseason moves, which looked so good on paper, may have made our team worse than last year (gimme back Mike James!!!)

Glover: Disappointed that he'll probably never play for us while taking up a roster spot and our money

Sura: Disappointed that he's likely to be out for the season

Head: Disappointed 'cuz we can't get enough Head around here

Mooch: Disappointed 'cuz he sucks, and will always suck

Barry: Disappointed 'cuz he'll probably never have another 20+ pt performance for the rest of his career

Bowen: Disappointed 'cuz he's a black hole on offense

Baxter: Disappointed 'cuz... well I suppose you can't blame him for sitting his *** on the bench. But disappointed that he can't be good enough to bring anything to the team right now, yah.

ok think that about covers it....


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there an option for ALL OF THE ABOVE? I pick that...sadly :rocket:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Head: Disappointed 'cuz we can't get enough Head around here


 :laugh: , its hard to pull out a reason for him, isnt it?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its hard to be disappointed in moochie, bowen, glover, and baxter because i never expected anything from them. with wesley and DA getting better i cant really be disappointed any more. and i didnt expect a guy like juwan to suddenly know how to rebound or play D.

i'm sad that sura isnt playing just because i liked him, but i cant really dislike the guy for the injury.

tmac im disappointed in for injuring him self for stupid reasons. i expected yao to be doing better but i dont think i expected him to carry this team. 

im disappointed in stro for sucking. so i guess he and tmac get my votes. i couldnt pick just one.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm disappointed with t-mac, among others, for getting himself injured. He should know better than to play aggressive in practice. It's his responsibility to take care of his body.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> I'm disappointed with t-mac, among others, for getting himself injured. He should know better than to play aggressive in practice. It's his responsibility to take care of his body.




Can we please have this man banned? :banana: 

I'm disappointed with the 3-10 record...this **** sucks, call it Hoover. :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd have to say Jeff Van Gundy. He is supposed to be a defensive mastermind but for some reason feels the need to double every post up option in the league, letting every team kill us from the 3 point line. Yesterday Yao was never really in foul trouble during the 2nd half but JVG still felt the need to double anyone who posted up against him or Swift. His zone defense is good for the first 3 quarters but he needs to play man-man in the fourth. It's not like the zone defense is cutting down penetration anyways.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DA and Wesley with only one votes aside? I guess they have played better as of late.

The top 5 aren't very surprising though, think this is a pretty accurate poll


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

All of the above.


I remember when T-Mac dissed the Texans when the Astros were in play-offs. He said something like, "The Texans should be happy because everyones attention is on the Astros winning instead of the Texans losing" Both teams are losing now, so where should our attention be? 










Thank GOD for the Comets and Astros.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I'd have to say Jeff Van Gundy. He is supposed to be a defensive mastermind but for some reason feels the need to double every post up option in the league, letting every team kill us from the 3 point line. Yesterday Yao was never really in foul trouble during the 2nd half but JVG still felt the need to double anyone who posted up against him or Swift. His zone defense is good for the first 3 quarters but he needs to play man-man in the fourth. It's not like the zone defense is cutting down penetration anyways.


 :curse: AMEN BROTHER!!! This a-hole gets in the newspapers and on TV talking mess about his own teams' big men. Helllllllloooooo jack-hole its your ******* defense that's causing the openings for drives down the basket. He's Dom Capers, a supposedley defensive guru who can't defend anything in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> All of the above.
> 
> 
> I remember when T-Mac dissed the Texans when the Astros were in play-offs. He said something like, "The Texans should be happy because everyones attention is on the Astros winning instead of the Texans losing" Both teams are losing now, so where should our attention be?
> ...


there we go, much better


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> there we go, much better



:laugh: Go Longhorns!! Beat Colorado!!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm dissapointed about the whole team...

No chemistry.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I'm dissapointed about the whole team...
> 
> No chemistry.


sad...:boohoo:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Stromile. He's the most overrated guy on the Rockets.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> JVG: Disappointed that he can't figure out a way to get this team to run a proper offense without T-Mac


Bingo...While I dont think JVG's to blame for our recent poor play, I do think his reluctance to restructure the offense has been a problem...


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

Stro is a slow learner, but he is doing all right in the recent games. 

I really expected more from Rafer. The fact that he was injured desn't impress me either.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Pimped Out, do you know Vince Young?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Pimped Out, do you know Vince Young?


Tracy-gurl, quit trying to get a date...LOLOLOL :dpepper:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Pimped Out, do you know Vince Young?


nope, got connections though (connections that might get me an autographed jersey)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JVG, there is absolutely no chemistry between him and the players. 

And I must add, injuries has really rocked the team upside down, bleh.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

T-Mac is just not as good this year


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

I never figured out how a role player can be a big ball hog, last year with Mike James. I thought it would go away with the departure of Mike, but apparently Ryan frigging Bowen is taking it upon himself to deny Yao the ball, and turn the ball over.

He just doesn't understand he's Ryan Bowen. Ryan Bowen!


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Tracy-gurl, quit trying to get a date...LOLOLOL :dpepper:



:biggrin: Lmao! Eww Vince is not cute. I watched that game (Texas V Colorado) and I was shocked.


----------

